# red cedar driftwood



## grannyfish (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a small old gnarled branch of what I think is red cedar. Would it be ok to put in a freshwater aquarium and would it release tanins to acidify my 10 gal. aquarium?


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

What it comes down to is how old is it? I got some red cedar driftwood from lake superior and did a bit of research and its not recommended to ever use it because cedar is used as an insecticide but if its old enough it doesn't matter what it was.


----------



## grannyfish (Jul 14, 2012)

This piece is pretty old. I would guess I have had it for 20 years and it was dried out and hollow when I got it. I used similar pieces I got for mounting carvings almost 20 years ago.

When I cut the piece in two because it was bigger than I wanted, I could smell a cedar scent from the new cut which is how I decided it must be red cedar.


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

Most will say no but soak it for awhile in a bucket and see how much leeches out, I plan on using the piece I have because it was in an attic for 15 years but there is always a risk using wild wood


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

My concern is, isn't cedar softwood? It might not last as long or do well underwater.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

Red cedar at least in Ohio is a hardwood, there are half a dozen trees people call cedar but at least around here its hard


----------



## grannyfish (Jul 14, 2012)

I believe this piece of wood came from the east coast somewhere. It smells like red cedar from the fresh cut I made when I sawed it in half, but it has been baking in a hot attic for many years. I am concerned if it smells aromatic, it may be a problem...for fish, I don't know, that is why I am hoping someone can tell me from experience. 

I have seen people on this forum recommending boxwood - WHERE do you find/purchase boxwood??


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If it smells, don't use it.
Scented wood like cedar is horrible for rabbits, hamsters, snakes, lizards, etc. It hurts their respiratory system. I can imagine the scent, which is what kills the bugs? Leeching into the water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grannyfish (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## grannyfish (Jul 14, 2012)

*Boxwood for aquariums - where??*

So I gave up on my old cedar branches for my aquarium, I have read several posts recommending boxwood for aquariums - WHERE can you find/purchase boxwood driftwood?


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

Never heard of it but most hardwoods are fine if you find them dead in the woods and properly boil and soak them. Poplar, beech, and oak to name a few but if you want to be safe go to any local pet store and you will find African mopani wood, its very common and pretty universally used in aquariums because of its density being very high - heavy sinking wood

Here is a good read http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/66154-wood-choice-planted-tank.html


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Mopani has a higher chance of moulding than Malaysian.
We've had quite a few members having trouble with Mopani lately.
I get my Malaysian driftwood at petsmart, right with the fish decor. It's pretty well priced compared to some driftwood, but it's chunky.
If you want something branchy looking, manzanita works pretty well, depending on your location though you may not be able to find it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The initial question on cedar has been answered, but I just came upon this thread and would like to offer some comments on cedar.

All conifers (cedar, pine, spruce, etc) are soft woods and contain toxic substances that will leech into the water. Beig soft they also rot much quicker than hard woods. These soft woods should never be used in aquaria.

Hard woods like oak, popular, and others are safer. Of course, all wood collected outside carries the risk of introducing pathogens, insect larvae, parasites, toxins that have seeped into the wood (oil, pesticides, fertilizers,...).


----------

